# Cellular Trail Cams question



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone have any experience to share in regards to cellular Trail cams? Good/bad/ brands/etc? Thinking about buying a couple. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just following. very interested as well..


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Have a few covert cameras running, they require attention but when they are working they are awesome,


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

I have several Spartan Go Cams. They work great


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

sundownbrown said:


> Have a few covert cameras running, they require attention but when they are working they are awesome,


What kinda attention?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

I use Bushnell remote cams and they work great and get signal better than most. It uses AT&T. I've used other remote cams with no success. Get the solar panel and the batteries will last much longer


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> What kinda attention?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


BATTERIES!!!

The place I hunt on has 2 - Coverts and 1 - Bushnell. What we have experienced is:

*The Coverts do better on battery life and have the best signal (however as someone stated, they use AT&T. This place picks up Verizon better as far as cell service). You have to really get distance right or you get a lot of "white" pictures.

*The Bushnell has the clearest pictures. Also gets the pictures better at any angle or distance from the feeder/food plot.

Having said all that, I think both are good! X2 on the solar panels!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Spots and Dots said:


> What kinda attention?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My camera constantly has to have the firmware updated, which stinks because you have to have the camera in front of you to do it. Happens about once a month. Customer service is pretty good though with helping.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I have 2 spartan go cams with Verizon service set up around Freer, TX.

started using lithium AA batteries and cameras have been sending pics for six weeks and still show full power..

i set them up to send a picture every 10 minutes with movement.

if you zoom in on pic to much pics get blurry pretty fast so set them up as close to target area as possible.

highly recommend this camera.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

KevinA said:


> I have 2 spartan go cams with Verizon service set up around Freer, TX.
> 
> started using lithium AA batteries and cameras have been sending pics for six weeks and still show full power..
> 
> ...


We hunt around freer and cant get any verizon service, att works well though


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

We have been using the Bushnell wireless trophy cams at our place and they have been working really well. We use the AA Lithium batteries and most of them last a whole season on one set of batteries. We have them set to take pics every 10 minutes based on movement. They run on ATT service and that has worked fine. We all get text and email notifications on our phones with a picture so we instantly know in real time what is coming to our feeders. Downside is pics are not good quality and pixelated so as somebody said make sure camera is close to the feeder. You can pay $1 per picture to have a better quality image sent to you. When only do that when there is a particular buck we decide we might want to shoot so we can get better detail on him. The service is $10 per month for each camera and you get up to 1000 pics per month. i think we spent about $350 for each camera. we also have one setup at the barn for security reasons.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

sundownbrown said:


> We hunt around freer and cant get any verizon service, att works well though


funny, i switched to verizon because my AT&T service was poor..


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

KevinA said:


> funny, i switched to verizon because my AT&T service was poor..


I hunt between Freer and Laredo and ATT works like a champ. I constantly send screenshots from the chive to my lease mates when we are in blinds....


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

SNYPER Commander 3G Wireless Camera

any experience with these?


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

My buddy just got a moulrrie wireless camera and modem and it works really well. I will prolly get one of those next instead of a covert


----------



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Game Cameras*

I use the Wildgame Innovations Crush Cam. Works great! Sends pics directly to my phone and uses D-cell batteries. So the batteries last a lot longer.

http://www.wildgameinnovations.com/cameras/crush-cell-cam


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the info (was following too)... Any info on the below cameras? I can't seem to find that you need a data plan for the first one?

https://www.amazon.com/Docooler-Function-Infrared-Scouting-Surveillance/dp/B01DSS7Q4I

Any experience with this one?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CH2FND/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1

Thanks,
T-Bone
(tpool)


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Can anyone put a pic up from one?

1. So you have to pay for the service? 
2. It needs cell reception to work? Which means it works off of a tower?
3. I have been looking into buying the moultrie sender unit since I have the camera, anyone have any experence with this?


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Covert Pics...on AT and T have had no real issues. The new Bushnells have clearer pics...but I'm sure Covert is coming out with a 2018 model that will do that as well.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Trkins33 said:


> Covert Pics...on AT and T have had no real issues. The new Bushnells have clearer pics...but I'm sure Covert is coming out with a 2018 model that will do that as well.


I have 4 of them up and it runs 29.99 a month on my package. I bought the booster antenna and I get plenty of signal. Only one spot that I was completely skunked on.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*pics*

Here is a couple from the bushnell wireless trophy cam


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Stealth cam QS12K*

Day and night pics. I think it was $75 a WM

Didnt realize the blurr in the night pick. It must have been moisture on the lens. Night pics are normally really clear


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Family member showed me the one below at a Christmas party last night....no first hand experience but I was impressed!

Motion activated and records to the cloud, night vision, live audio and video...you can even talk to someone on the other end of the camera. Funny thing he said they will scare off pigs when they see them by hollering through the mic/speaker LOL!

I think he said he found one for about $400 and it was $10 per month to add a line through your cellphone provider.

https://www.arlo.com/en-us/products/arlo-go/default.aspx


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

98aggie77566 said:


> Family member showed me the one below at a Christmas party last night....no first hand experience but I was impressed!
> 
> Motion activated and records to the cloud, night vision, live audio and video...you can even talk to someone on the other end of the camera. Funny thing he said they will scare off pigs when they see them by hollering through the mic/speaker LOL!
> 
> ...


I just got one last week through Verizon for $350. Iâ€™m paying $14/month which includes the insurance. I just got it put up Saturday. Mine is more for security than a game camera. Only thing interesting I have caught so far is a bird/owl that attacked it. Lol. I will post the video if I can figure out how to upload it. Besides the features you already mentioned, you can also stream live at any time, sound an alarm, and it is both motion and sound activated.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Figured out how to upload videos and had to create a youtube account as well. Here is the Arlo Go footage with the video quality set to optimize battery life. This video was sent to my phone a few hours ago. Motion sensitivity is currently at 80%.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is the bird/owl that attacked the camera a few night ago.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Day and night pics. I think it was $75 a WM
> 
> Didnt realize the blurr in the night pick. It must have been moisture on the lens. Night pics are normally really clear


Please disregard this post. I did not notice OP was asking about CELLULAR cams.
I may have been drunk or hung over when replying :headknock

DUFUS, lol


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Are Cameras all carrier specific.*

I got a Spypoint Link Evo for Christmas. It doesnâ€™t say if itâ€™s Cellular carrier specific. Does this camera not run thru the app meaning no specific carrier required?
Reason I ask is my phone is not getting pictures or is it responding to the camera. Box does not name a specific cell phone carrier.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Box*



jendruschb said:


> I got a Spypoint Link Evo for Christmas. It doesnâ€™t say if itâ€™s Cellular carrier specific. Does this camera not run thru the app meaning no specific carrier required?
> Reason I ask is my phone is not getting pictures or is it responding to the camera. Box does not name a specific cell phone carrier.


Here is the box..


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I currently use Spartan Gocams. Seems to work well with ATT. They recommend at least two or preferably three bars for reliable messaging service. I have had it work with just one bar many times. I am intrigued by the Arlo Go for the two way voice feature.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Have the covert. U have to use rechargeable batteries with a solar recharger or the batteries will only last two weeks. It's reliable but the pic quality is not very good.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Family member showed me the one below at a Christmas party last night....no first hand experience but I was impressed!
> 
> Motion activated and records to the cloud, night vision, live audio and video...you can even talk to someone on the other end of the camera. Funny thing he said they will scare off pigs when they see them by hollering through the mic/speaker LOL!
> 
> ...


I have Arlo cams installed at my moms house. They make a nice product, especially their recent releases.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*No Pics*



jendruschb said:


> Here is the box..


SpyPoint started working all of the sudden Tuesday night at the house. Set it out Wednesday, now no pictures. Had 3 bars in area I set it with plenty of traffic.
Either this camera is no bueno or just not a good one......

Any other suggestions out there


----------

